# Vale Tudo vs Shooto



## J-kid (Feb 5, 2003)

Lets compare somthing
VT vs Shooto 

These systems have alot in commen.
Which do you think is better.


Would be intresting if they held a vs thing at a gym somewhere.

But what do you people think.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 5, 2003)

Vale Tudo is the closest to the real thing. Shooto is far from it because it has so many more limitations. Shooto is a very practical training method though.

Vale Tudo if you can get a chance to see some tapes of the lesser known competitions in Brasil you will see what you have NEVER seen in the UFC, not even in UFC1!!

Vale Tudo really is Anything Goes at least way more than what we see in the publics eye!


----------



## J-kid (Feb 5, 2003)

I ve seen lots of pictures and clips.

I was talking general ability,  The arts are very  similer.

They have alot Vale Tudo fights in brazil.

Dos anyone know what Vale Tudo means?

I guess my Brazilian is getting rusty,


----------



## SRyuFighter (Feb 5, 2003)

What is Vale Tudo? I know very little about the art. A friend told me that it just meant full contact sparring. I was very confused and didn't think that to be correct. Is it Full Contact sparring or is it an art within itself. Forgive my ignorance on this issue. Thanks in advance.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 6, 2003)

The exact translation of Vale Tudo from Portuguese to English is "anything goes."  the tournaments that I was talking of are the small ones out in Brazils countryside. They are the proving ground. Seriously, todays fight professional world "protects" the fighters.

Shooto is a great way to work technique but it lacks the closed fist punching and thats the primary differance. Shooto isn't a defined art yet, its more of a sport thats evolving into an art.

Vale Tudo has been around for about 80 or 90 years and it isn't completely excepted as an art by all.

If you want to fight in MMA Shooto will fine tune your technique and Vale Tudo will take it to another level.

Thats just my opinion, yours is best for you.


----------



## ace (Feb 6, 2003)

l.

Dos anyone know what Vale Tudo means?
Vale Tudo Means

Anything Goes. 
 I've seen Lots Of Vale Tudo
& Shooto ,as far as what is more dangerous
There is nodout Vale Tudo is.

How Ever I have seen Shooto Fighters
Win Over Vale Tudo Fighters.

In Shooto U have Rope Escapes 
if U get cought in a Submisson U can avoid Loosing
By Grabing The Ropes.


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 15, 2003)

Any biting or eye shots in those Brazilian Vale Tudos?


----------



## ace (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mormegil _
> *Any biting or eye shots in those Brazilian Vale Tudos? *


Nope y do U ask?


----------



## Infight (Mar 21, 2003)

The big difference is what Royce Gracie request in the UFC and Pride events, no time limit, no turns, no weight division, thats it.
        And because brazilian instinct, it became a very rude fight.
        Vale Tudo exactly means = "anything goes"


----------



## ace (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *The big difference is what Royce Gracie request in the UFC and Pride events, no time limit, no turns, no weight division, thats it.
> And because brazilian instinct, it became a very rude fight.
> Vale Tudo exactly means = "anything goes" *



What i don't under stand was in the 1st UFC
There was Rounds(not that any fight even mayed it to the 2nd)


----------

